# Ur fav Game Dialogues



## DKant (Mar 17, 2005)

Alright, the catchiest/funniest/most thought provoking (yeah right!) dialogues u've ever heard in a game. Post 'em all here!

Here r my favs:

Serious Sam - *sniff* *sniff*..I smell an ambush! 

Max Payne - 1) I was feeling like the chair I had  just broken.
2) "Niagara..as in..u cry a lot?"..I was tied to a chair, and he had a baseball bat in his hand. Pissing him off was the smart thing to do.
3) When someone decides to play baseball with your head, you tend to  get mad.
...and several others!

Deus Ex - The unplanned organism is a question asked by Nature and answered by death. You are another kind of question with another kind of answer.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Mar 18, 2005)

An unforgettable line from Max Payne - "Max, dearest of all my friends"


----------



## borg (Mar 18, 2005)

"I am the pawn they sent to save your worthless butt"

-Solid Snake to Darpa chief (Metal Gear Solid)


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 18, 2005)

Max Payne:

Merc to vending machine:
"Do you think you can take my money? Do you know who I am? Ha Do you? Do you? Taking my money eh? BLAM BLAM!!!" 

Merc 1: Hey, which wire do I cut, the red one or the green one?
Merc 2: It's always green in the movies.
Merc 1: Ok! 
KABOOM!

Merc 1: Can you believe it? I bet they sleep with their files. I bet they've given them names.
Merc 2: I guess...So.. You don't have a name for your gun?
Merc 1: Hello! Hell no. You do?
Merc 2: Yeah..kind of.
Merc 1: Alright, let's hear it.
Merc 2: I call it...Dick Justice
Merc 1: I rest my case 

And the *best* was in Max Payne 2:



> Police Officer: Right, we found you out of it on V, covered in blood burying the pieces of your wife and the pizza guy under a rosebush in the backyard. There's a bloody chainsaw in the bathtub, and by the looks of it they have been shot in your bed. The murder weapons have your prints all over them. And you say you didn't do it.
> 
> Criminal: Hell no! I'm a fall guy. I've been framed, it's a set up. I was getting too close to the truth, so they had to get rid of me.
> 
> ...



Of course, GTA-VC's Maurice Chavez. "Dos Mio! You shot him! There's blood and pubic hair all over the studio! Ladies and Gentlemen, you're listening to the multi-award winning and soon-to-be-executed Maurice Chavez!"


----------



## Intruder (Mar 18, 2005)

"Finally Some action !"
"Yes Sir ! Comin Right over, Sir!"
"Done"
"I Wish I could do that, Officer"

need its source ? - The COMMANDOS


Best dialogues.. u can hear if u ever played thief 3 metal age..

The Guardmen challenging u ...saying "Come out of the dark you..." and "Just make one step move.."

IT will keep ur adrenaline pumping and well, u will breach ur Stealth rules for sure!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 19, 2005)

well since this is all abt the FAVOURITE DIALOGUES i would say that i like the *TAUNTS* In UNREAL TOURNAMENT series like:

DIE BITCH    
 UNSTOPPABLE
RAMPAGE

and in the FIFA series as--->
 OOH WAT A GOAL !


cheers n peace.....

ASHU


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 19, 2005)

"No Payne...No Gain, capiche !" - Max Payne


----------



## vysakh (Mar 19, 2005)

FIFA. a person is dribbling a ball, the commentary starts and suddenly the person loses the ball. But the commentary still continues "WONDERFUL! WONDERFUL DRIBLING. HOW DOES HE DO IT??"


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 19, 2005)

One more wee bit of info about the Max Payne 2 hilarious 'rosebush' dialogue. Once you hear the police officer finish, talk to him, and he will say "Not now Payne. I think I just cracked the crime of the century!" Finish the Dt. Winterson's lineup with Mona, and then come back and talk to the same cop you spoke to, and he will say - "How do you spell "Psycho?" Ahh, emo-tion-ally dis-turb-ed per-son" More hilarity!


----------



## thegame_rulez (Mar 19, 2005)

serious sam :- YA BABY!!!


----------



## allindrome (Mar 19, 2005)

"I am going in."
-IGI


----------



## bikramjitkar (Mar 19, 2005)

the wackiest dialogue i ever heard in a game:
" ab tu marega kafir" from hitman 2(the india missions)
and a sardarji shouting "kali mata ki jai"


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 19, 2005)

these.....

*"They were all dead. The final gunshot was an exclamation mark to everything that had led up to this point. I released my finger from the trigger. And then it was all over. The storm seemed to lose its frenzy. The ragged clouds gave way to the stars above." - Max Payne*

*"Einstein was right, time is relative to the observer. When your looking down the barrel of a gun, time slows down. Your whole life flashes by in front of you, heartbreak and scars. Stay with it, and you can live a lifetime in that split second.." - Max payne 2*


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey..................
Can any1 give links 2 a site where we could get the Games' Dialogues ?
Does any1 know whether all the dialogues of any movie (I'm searching for Matrix series) could be found on the net ?


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 20, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> these.....
> 
> *"They were all dead. The final gunshot was an exclamation mark to everything that had led up to this point. I released my finger from the trigger. And then it was all over. The storm seemed to lose its frenzy. The ragged clouds gave way to the stars above." - Max Payne*
> 
> *"Einstein was right, time is relative to the observer. When your looking down the barrel of a gun, time slows down. Your whole life flashes by in front of you, heartbreak and scars. Stay with it, and you can live a lifetime in that split second.." - Max payne 2*




OH yah.. 2 very good lines. 

then from HL2 - "the wrong man in the right place can make all the difference in the world" - G MAN.

then.. here comes the best of them all - UT2k4 TAUNTS N annoucers - 

"FLAK MONKEY" "COMBO WH**E", "HEAD HUNTER",
Taunts - ALL OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!
UT rules in all fields... even dialogues.. wwwooooooooooooowwww 

oh yeah.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 20, 2005)

More from Max Payne 2:

â€œThere are no choices. Nothing but a straight line. The illusion comes afterwards, when you ask 'Why me?' and 'What if?' When you look back, see the branches, like a pruned bonsai tree, or a forked lightning. If you had done something differently, it wouldn't be you, it would be someone else looking back, asking a different set of questions."

"All this time we got the fable of sleeping beauty wrong. The prince doesnâ€™t kiss her to wake her up. No one who has slept for a hundred years is likely to wake up. It was the other way around. He kisses her to wake himself up from the nightmare that has brought him there."

"The genius of the hole: No matter how much time you spend climbing out, you can still fall back down in an instant."

"The trouble with wanting something is the fear of losing it, or never getting it. The thought makes you weak."

"Death is inevitable. Our fear of it makes us play safe, blocks out emotion. It's a losing game. Without passion you are already dead."

"You can't run from your past. You'll end up running in circles"

"Now, like all my loves, she is mine forever. She has brought me here, to this moment of clarity, where time slows down, and I choose to look back, to see myself. And in that act of seeing, I am reborn."

"The past is like a puzzle, like a broken mirror reflecting your life, when you piece it together the image keeps shifting and you change with it. It could destroy you, drive you mad. It could set you free."

And from Max Payne:

"The Brooklyn riverfront was a maze of rusty containers, sharp-boned cranes looking up from the snowstorm. On a night like this you couldn't help but think of the dark army of dead men, sleeping with the fishes, cement shoes in line. No minotaur lurked in this labyrinth, but somewhere out there, on the clanking deck of his cargo freighter, the skipper of the Charon was waiting, like the ferryman of the river Styx."

"Collecting evidence had gotten old a few hundred bullets back. I was already so far past the point-of-no-return I couldn't remember what it had looked like when I had passed it."

"An urban legend come true. You complete the jigsaw puzzle to discover it is a picture of yourself, finishing that same puzzle. A mad, green-eyed killer behind you."

"Life was good. A house on the Jersey side. White picket fences. A beautiful wife and a baby girl. The American dream come true. But dreams have a nasty way of going wrong when you're not looking."

"After Y2K the end of the world had become a clichÃ©. But who was I to talk, a brooding underdog avenger alone against an empire of evil out to right a grave injustice. Everything was subjective. There were only personal apocalypses. Nothing is a clichÃ© when it's happening to you."

Man, Sam Lake is a GENIUS!


----------



## Blueron (Mar 20, 2005)

The "would u like to buy a monkey" sequence from NOLF 1 ...right at the start of the game


----------



## DKant (Mar 20, 2005)

> Man, Sam Lake is a GENIUS!



Absolootly!


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 20, 2005)

rajkumar_personal said:
			
		

> Hey..................
> Can any1 give links 2 a site where we could get the Games' Dialogues ?
> Does any1 know whether all the dialogues of any movie (I'm searching for Matrix series) could be found on the net ?



google kar bhai,
try this  
*en.wikiquote.org


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 20, 2005)

*oh, n how cud i forget from UT " YOU HAVE WON THE MATCH" followed by the best - "FLAWLESS VICTORY" .....  hehehe*


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Max Payne => "They were all dead. The final gunshot was an exclamation mark to everything that had led up to this point. I released my finger from the trigger. And then it was all over. The storm seemed to lose its frenzy. The ragged clouds gave way to the stars above."


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 21, 2005)

@rachitboom2: Please go through the thread. tarey_g already posted the exact same thing.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 21, 2005)

OH sorry dude I didnt read the complete forum but just the 2 page !!!

Sorry !!!


----------



## Who (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey guys warcraft 3 dialogs are awsome.

  the last dialoge is cool somthing like this
    " THE EVILS ARE DEAD & THE ROTES WILL HEAL NIGHT ELVES,ORC AND HUMAN FACED ONE FACED THIR COMMAN FOE. NOW MY WORK IS DONE. I HAD HERE TO THEY HAVE FUTURE NOW I WILL STAY IN THE LGENDS"


----------



## domin8r (May 11, 2005)

While all these might be great, the worst ever would go to: Blood II: The Chosen: "When you get to hell, take my name. You'll get a group discount." Crappy game meets stupid dialogues.


----------



## rohanbee (May 11, 2005)

This dialouge or actually some sound made by the priest when you select him in AGE of EMPIRES " hayoh hayoh" always makes me burst out laughing.


----------



## digitally_digitized (May 11, 2005)

From Duke Nukem Manhattan Project:

"BABES, BULLETS, BOMBS...... DAMN I LOVE THIS JOB!!!!!!"


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

Kill me...anybody..........please : the drunk in deus ex.

consider it done : commandos

hamla karo : i don't remember the name of the game, was related to empires and battles.

not in town : diablo II


----------



## mamba (May 12, 2005)

DIE BITCH frm ut


----------



## sujithtom (May 12, 2005)

UT: Eagle Eye (I like the tone they say this)
Ragnarok : ROK on!!! (not a dialog though)

AOE: I like every dialog abt Attila the hun:
              If any man can stand still while Attila fights he is a dead *something*


----------



## cg84 (May 12, 2005)

Duke Nukem 3D: "Its time to kick a** and chew bubble gum."


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 12, 2005)

vysakh said:
			
		

> FIFA. a person is dribbling a ball, the commentary starts and suddenly the person loses the ball. But the commentary still continues "WONDERFUL! WONDERFUL DRIBLING. HOW DOES HE DO IT??"



Ha Ha!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2005)

From UT 2003

Kill them all


From D3 - RoE

Mcneil to Marine during a conversation

Marine, U need to go to hell

(LIKE IT'S A PARTY Place)

Max Payne 2

Vlad

Bang, U R dead max payne

Vini gogniti to Vlad

Die, freekin Die

now if only we can use our own recorded sounds in games, Hindi galiyon se overflow ho jayga


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 13, 2005)

"Rise and shine Mr. Freeman"
HL2 right at the start of the game.


----------



## domin8r (May 13, 2005)

Tommy Vercetti in GTA: Vice City: "Whatcha get into this business for, ya prick? For the pussy, that's why!"


----------



## infernus (May 13, 2005)

Duke Nukem in MP: "Rest in Pieces"


----------



## club_pranay (May 16, 2005)

best from Maxpayne2...
"i lied to myself that it was over... i was still alive, my loved ones were still dead. it wasn't over... & it would get worse before the end."
"The genius of the hole: no matter how much time you spend climbing out, you can still fall back down in an instant."
"All this time we got the fable of Sleeping Beauty wrong. The prince didn't kiss her to wake her up. No one who slept for a hundred years is likely to wake up. It was the other way round. He kisses her to wake himself up from the nightmare that has brought him there."
"Now, like all my loves, she is mine forever. She has brought me here, to this moment of clarity, where time slows down, and I choose to look back, to see myself. And in that act of seeing, I am reborn."
"The past is like a puzzle, like a broken mirror reflecting your life, when you piece it together the image keeps shifting and you change with it, it could destroy you, drive you mad, it could set you free." 
"Einstein was right, time is relative to the observer. When your looking down the barrel of a gun, time slows down. Your whole life flashes by in front of you, heartbreak and scars. Stay with it, and you can live a lifetime in that split second.." 
"The past is a gaping hole. Your only chance is to turn around and face it. but it’s like kissing the lips of your dead love, darkness waiting in the hole of her mouth. We are willing to suffer, to die for the things we care about. For love, for the right choices." 
"have no fear... Vlad is here"
"max! dearst of all my friends"
"I was supposed to be the hero."

and esp the end dialogues


----------



## sagsall4u (May 18, 2005)

From CS:CZ   TERRORIST or COUNTER TERRORIST WINS{ depends on which team i am in }


----------



## jamifahad (May 19, 2005)

Ok
  NFS**

  *U r lucky im in a good mood next time il b watchin.. for u.

 *Step outta vehicle u r under arrest..

  *Congratulation u beat best time n lap record for tis time.

  *Just dont seem to get it...do u...next time u will b drivin wid me..

 Operation Flash Point**
 *All units move out..Repeat..Move..Move..Move..

 *"Understood" Out let him have it boys...

 *All units...Tis is Fox..V hve taken da base...OUT 

 *All move to alpha foxtrot..3..4..9..

 *All DISEMBARK


----------



## c00l (May 19, 2005)

my fav dialogue is from man payne titled "Genius of the hole"


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 26, 2005)

aargh-AOE


----------



## DKant (May 27, 2005)

More from Deus Ex:

Bob Page to JC Denton @ A-51, when u try to jump in through the fan-shaft. "Go on! Jump! You can make it!" with the oh-so perfect intonation!   And then Paul to JC @ the end of the NYC-Liberty Island level, if u kill the NFS commander _after_ u've interrogated him, "You're a complete jackass!" Mainly bcause it comes as a bit of a surprise.  Plus ofcourse JC's argument on democracy with the bartender in HongKong, and then the "potential" conversation with Chad (that's the one u get on repeated right clicking). Plus Gunther's perfectly timed remark @ the Templars Cathedral, just when it's all eerily silent, "I see you, sneaking on the roof like a thief". Plus the letter written by the Captain(on that ship from HK docked @ Brooklyn)'s daughter, where she speaks about two "nice men" who came to see her (well if it could be called a dialogue). U feel the tension building up slowly, stealthily, if u put urself in the Captain's shoes.  And then the dialogues in the ending where the Illuminati take control. All awesome!


----------



## anuraag_01 (May 27, 2005)

i guess the last speech by tommy in mafia just has to be there.

and i guess this one from max payne- it's not superb, or anytning, but still- "bam! You're dead, Max PAyne..." -vlad

and  this one from an indian game- "shaheed bhagat sing" - "le sale mar!", "goli kha"..........


----------



## LordZeus (May 31, 2005)

Max Payne 2: Vlad- "It is better to reign in hell than serve in heaven"


----------



## anubhaw (Jun 4, 2005)

DKant said:
			
		

> Alright, the catchiest/funniest/most thought provoking (yeah right!) dialogues u've ever heard in a game. Post 'em all here!
> 
> Here r my favs:
> 
> ...



the dialogs from NOLF r sumthin' else....
a sample:
"yes sir....i mean no sir....i mean yes to the first part n no to the second part, sir...."

i also rate the SIMS 2 very high....
"nonepoo"
"malanatablaird"
"hey! chikawado"
"tick tack"
"nenenenekeney"
these r sum of the weirdest iv ever heard....


----------

